# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] i180 Ready | 50 PVP | L50 Heavensward Starter Accounts - $100

## hatsumori

About me:

I am a professional gamer that aims to provide good quality services (PowerLeveling, Item Crafting) and awesome accounts to other gamers just like me.

I have 10+ years of gaming experience and starting to gather a good reputation here at OwnedCore hence the very cheap price.

Ranged DPS Accounts



Melee DPS Accounts



HEALER Accounts



TANK Accounts




Account Details:

- Server: (NA) - Jenova
- Full Main Scenario Quests up to Heavensward completed
- 1-50 Class Quest completed
- Rank 50 PVP | 20,000 Wolf Marks (Max)
- Full i180 Armors and Accessories for the class already puchased
- Hunting Log for the Class Completed
- Most Side Quests are done
- With 20 days of free game time (as of December 1)
- Wih 500k+ GIL to start your ffxiv gaming experience

Frequently Asked Questions:

- Price: $100 only / account
- Payment Options: Verified Paypal / Skrill / Western Union
- Secret Answer will be given 6 weeks after purchase
- I am the original owner of this account
- Every account information will be given upon purchase (e-mail, account details, etc)
- I can also add the heavensward expansion to the account upon request
- You can also request for a server transfer to play with your friends
- Additional level 50 class can be added
- I can also add 30 days game time by request

- You can request for any additional classes, levels, mounts, target ilvl, pvp rank or any thing that you can think of for a cheap service fee (will be added to the offer before account purchase)

- Why is the account cheap? - because I am trying to gather reputations here in OwnedCore. Hopefully, you could give me a positive one.

For the fees and any additional services, questions and clarifications that you may have, please feel free to message me here or in Skype (click the link below) so we could talk about it.


Thank you for reading all these. What are you waiting for? Grab the account now and start your Final Fantasy XIV adventure right away!

----------


## hatsumori

Scholar is sold.

----------


## hatsumori

Online and ready to trade!

----------


## hatsumori

Bard, Blackmage. Monk Sold!

----------

